# My ex bring a guy around our kids after only knowing him a month he tells our kids...



## Ltdan459 (May 10, 2018)

Ok some of you know me please don't smawitch my threads together. This one needs to be uts own.

I was with this girl for 8 years and have 3 kids with her together. About almost 3 years ago she cheated and left me for some guy named Bernie . That guy ended up leaving her for his ex wife he also could not put up with my ex too. They broke up 10 times in 2 years. How do I know? My ex and him would come to me with the issues they had with eachother yea weird.

After she jumped into a nether relationship with some guy named Sergio. Again he couldn't out up with her. After that 2nd guy she sucked me back in and we were FWB except it became more then just that. That lasted 10 months I couldn't put up with her and I finally found out why. She is a narccisist. I look back on all the abuse physical, emotional, mental, and verbal, the liying, cheating ,and so on I endured with her that's when after 11 years of knowing her I found out and learned she was a narcissist. 

So after I "discarded" her she jumps into a new relationship a week after with a guy named Julio 27 year old at her Job that I just got her (yea I got her a fing job). 

After only knowing eachother for 2 weeks he leaves a voice message on her phone saying at the end that he loves her. (Don't ask how I know I just know). I was at first depressed, sad and confused. I was also like this guy loves boddy building and all about gym life. What guy like him with no kids single get with a 24 year old single mother of 3?

Then that's when I found out she was a narccisist and looked at it and said in my mind. Julio good luck buddy. So I stop giving 2 cents about her. 

Well after a month of knowing this guy and yes they did not know eachother before that. She brings him around our 3 kids. Right off the bat she told our kids ages 7,5,and 3 that this guy is her new BF. And on top on the first day she leaves our kids alone with him. You know what he told my 5 year old daughter. I'm going to marry you mommy and be your new daddy. You can see how big of a red flag all of this is. My daughter told me she dosnt like him,she felt sad, she felt uncontible, she felt mommy was giving her love and attention to her new BF my other kids said the same thing.

So I sent my ex an email in an adult professional way in regards of our children's and my concerns and feelings. My exes response it my life I will do as I wish. Yea that's what she said she didn't care nore has she really cared for our children meaning they are last in line her relationship and her are first. Anyway I tried to explain to my children in an adult father way with out bashing their mother on the situation. See my kids already and have for the past year detached from their mother because of her actions. 

So again last week my ex shows off her ring while her new BF is there to my kids and basicly tells them her and Julio are geting married.
So again I have to help my children cope with it.

Bernie also told my ex he was going to marry her after a month he was all talk thoe. My ex brought Bernie around our kids after a month but it was always her friend latter the kids cought on. Bernie well always said to me that I'm their father not him. I also found out by him my ex kept pushing him to be around the kids when he really didn't want to.

So my few questions are as stated.

What the hell is going on with my ex?
What person marries after a month?
Why do Narcacist do all of this as I described? 
How can I help our kids cope with this?
This all of this is not going to end well is it?
This guy has to have red flags all over him or is it me?
Is this guy a narssist too?

We have 50/50 btw is anyone is wondering.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Seek legal advice as to how to proceed with checking him against sex offender registers.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

> I was with this girl for 8 years and have 3 kids with her together.


That's called statutory rape.


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

My Xwife is a covert narcissist and exposed our children to her boy toy, fifteen years of her junior, in few days after our divorce.

Apparently he was dealing with my kids when she was enjoying the sun. 

That's what I heard from my kids. But toy boy taking my seat in our family car was the last draw for my daughter,


----------

